# Is "Had-a-Snail" toxic to P's.



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok... So I bought a bottle of Had-a-Snail and says it contains copper. I am leery of adding this to my tank. Is copper toxic to P's. I am sure it is but at what concentration. It says 1 drop per gallon. Anyone tried this product?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Copper products are bad for piranha.
Snails suck but you get used to them..... kind of..
I just crush the big ones. Guys use cucumber to get them too...
I haven't tried that yet..


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I used it with my old 9" rhom without any problems...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I used it when I had my elong and nothing happened... the snails didnt die either... I hate snails


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

hitler said:


> I used it when I had my elong and nothing happened... the snails didnt die either... I hate snails


It killed off most of my snails, but the strong still survive and when they breed, you end up with a tank of super-snails lol


----------



## TerryMik (Feb 23, 2006)

hitler said:


> I used it when I had my elong and nothing happened... the snails didnt die either... I hate snails


*2007-06-01*

It is my understanding that "Had-A-Snail" does not work in acidic water. I would suggest that you contact the Manufacturer's web site to find the recommended pH and perhaps try treating the tank again. Copper *will* kill snails & should not harm the fish if it is not overdosed.








Terry


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I've never had snails, cept for that 2" apple that got cruched and eaten when my P's were about 4".
Hmm....
Good luck solving you problem!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

try the old cucumber trick. Its all natural and you wont have to worry about copper.


----------

